# McDonald's Halloween Pails 2016



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like they're "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" themed this year. The vid shows some Charlie Brown toys but those are just toys from last year. It also shows a Minion bucket which was last year too. 

So no actual sightings of the pails yet. I was just there this AM but I didn't think to ask when I got my breakfast burrito this AM!






I have to admit that I'm not a fan of the cardboard lids or the fact that everything has some other product you must buy on it. I much prefer the old ones that were just generic Halloween pails. But that's not what they wanna sell us. Gotta sell us something with something else on it they want us to buy.

I even prefer the ones that just had Ronald & the gang on it.

Yet, despite the fact that they're just advertising for something else I'm glad they brought the pails back. There were many years there where they didn't do them at all so I do like having them again & waiting to see who's gonna be on them each year.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are cool. I wish these would make a comeback, though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad I kept mine from all those years ago.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Got any pictures of the pails you picked up the other day at the thrift store? Unless I'm confusing you with someone else, sorry.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

My dad has a bunch of those in the attic from when I was a kid. I should ask if I can have them. They make me feel so nostalgic! I end up buying happy meals now so I can give the bucket to my nephew (even better if I can buy the happy meal for him) so I guess their advertising is working, lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hopelesslyinsane you should TOTALLY get those from your dad if he doesn't want them. They're pretty awesome for decorations because they stack easily & store easily. 

I've got pics. These aren't mine but these are the ones I got.

Front of ghost









Back










Witch front









Back










The other orange ones with Ronald & the gang


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just called the mcdonalds nearest us tonight. They don't have them in yet.  which sucks...as I screwed up spooky food night by forgetting to thaw phyllo pastry so we are grabbing mcdonalds haha


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! I hit up McDonald's for breakfast again today & didn't even think of it.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

My brother in law used to be a manager at McDonalds about a year ago, he says the last two weeks of October are the best time to try and get the pails.


----------



## tuptim (Oct 31, 2013)

Why? I job jo nix gschriebn


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My girls wanted Happy Meals for the DC Superhero Girls toys. They didn't have the pails either.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I always get so excited for the boo buckets at McDonalds and I'm a grown adult. My coworker and I always go get happy meals just to get the buckets each year.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

We stopped by earlier today and asked the drive-thru cashier if they had the peanuts pail and they said yes! And then we rolled around to the pick up window and I got the paper superhero box.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

These pails will most likely debut October 14 or October 21. It will be one of those days. They just started the superhero promotion on 9/23 and Happy Meal promotions last 3 to 4 weeks, except for the pails. They only last 2 to 3 depending on the day Halloween falls during the week. New toys always debut on Fridays. The Halloween pail IS the toy. There is not another toy inside of them.

https://thebigscare.wordpress.com/2...cket-charlie-brown-halloween-happy-meal-2016/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Good to know! So only another week or so.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Pails should now be at your local McDonald's.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

The Big Scare said:


> Pails should now be at your local McDonald's.


My girls got them last week - friday I think? They got the orange ones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gonna check tomorrow at mine, I hope they have them.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I just happened to get one of these yesterday evening, by pure chance I stopped in for a Happy Meal, and they had these wonderful buckets with the Charlie Brown "It's The Great Pumpkin" design. I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED THIS HALLOWEEN TV SPECIAL. McDonalds picked a really good one here.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

tomanderson said:


> I just happened to get one of these yesterday evening, by pure chance I stopped in for a Happy Meal, and they had these wonderful buckets with the Charlie Brown "It's The Great Pumpkin" design. I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED THIS HALLOWEEN TV SPECIAL. McDonalds picked a really good one here.


Did you get the green or the orange? I got the orange today.


----------

